# Unendlich Slideshow Für HTML-Seiten



## parateks (1. Juli 2003)

Hallo,wer kann mir helfen das Hauptscript in ein iframe zu laden?
Meine lösung ist nicht die beste weil es sich immer in ein Neues Fenster öffnet:

Mein Script:
<script type="text/javascript" language="JAVASCRIPT">

var Win; 
var page_index=0; 
var page = new Array(); 
page[0] = ""; 
page[1] = ""; 
page[2] = ""; 
page[3] = ""; 
page[4] = ""; 
page[5] = ""; 
page[6] = ""; 
page[7] = ""; 
page[8] = ""; 
page[9] = ""; 
page[10] = ""; 
page[11] = ""; 
page[12] = ""; 
page[13] = ""; 
page[14] = ""; 
page[15] = ""; 
page[16] = ""; 
page[17] = ""; 
page[18] = ""; 
page[19] = ""; 
page[20] = ""; 
page[21] = ""; 
page[22] = ""; 
page[23] = ""; 
page[24] = ""; 
page[25] = ""; 
page[26] = ""; 
page[27] = ""; 
page[28] = ""; 
page[29] = ""; 
page[30] = ""; 
page[31] = ""; 
page[32] = ""; 
page[33] = ""; 
page[34] = ""; 
page[35] = ""; 
page[36] = ""; 
page[37] = ""; 
page[38] = ""; 
page[39] = ""; 
page[40] = ""; 
page[41] = ""; 
page[42] = ""; 
page[43] = " "; 
page[44] = ""; 
function next_page() 
{ 
page_index++; 
if (page_index == 45) 
page_index = 0; 
Win.location.replace(page[page_index]); 
} 
</script>


<script type="text/javascript" language="JAVASCRIPT">

Win=window.open(page[0], 
'Win','resize=yes,toolbar=yes,status=yes,scrollbars=yes,screenX=0,screenY=0,width=1000,height=666') 
setInterval("next_page();",100000); 
</script>


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (1. Juli 2003)

Statt window.open parent.framename.location

PS: Selfhtml


----------

